# Let's see your LINDY bike or other character bikes!



## Luckykat32 (Apr 29, 2011)

Everybody's been posting their "favorite" bikes...I love the character bikes & I want one of each!  I have a nicely restored 1949/50 ladies Donald Duck bike (I'd be willing to sell it), but what I REALLY want is a nice LINDY tank bike.  I love that late 20s/early 30s time period in bicycle history, plus I love vintage aviation.  

I would love to see everyone's Hoppy's, Autry's, Donald's, Lindy's, & anything else that's out there!


----------



## kunzog (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is my 24" boys Donald Duck Bike.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 30, 2011)

Its crazy how much yellow the boys bike used than the girls...did they make a boys DD bike in blue, or only yellow?


----------



## kunzog (Apr 30, 2011)

Luckykat32 said:


> Its crazy how much yellow the boys bike used than the girls...did they make a boys DD bike in blue, or only yellow?




Actually that boys bike is probably a one of a kind. You are the first that noticed and I posted it many times over the years. When I was masking it for painting I kind of forgot where I going with it. The tank should be blue with yellow trim.


----------



## Rookie (Apr 30, 2011)

kunzog said:


> Here is my 24" boys Donald Duck Bike.




That bicycle is pretty cool! But I had to also comment on your backdrop in the photo, the green grass and the weathered wood siding really complement the bicycle's colors. 

Wonderful! A+


----------



## Luckykat32 (May 5, 2011)

Somebody has a Lindy out there...let's see it!  I know you guys can figure out a computer if you can get yourself into a Lindy!


----------



## blasterracing (May 6, 2011)

*Character Bike*

Here is a shot of my son, Lee's, 20" Shelby Donald Duck bike.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2011)

blasterracing said:


> Here is a shot of my son, Lee's, 20" Shelby Donald Duck bike.




Awesome Pic!


----------



## blasterracing (May 6, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Awesome Pic!




Thanks Mark.  Lee is 16 now, but still has his Duck bike and wouldn't give it up for the world.  Makes me proud!

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Luckykat32 (May 6, 2011)

Thats fantastic...hopefully he'll pass it on to his kids...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2017)

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 22, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> Thanks Mark.  Lee is 16 now, but still has his Duck bike and wouldn't give it up for the world.  Makes me proud!
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> Flying Proud Racing
> Shelby, Ohio



wow hes 16 already !!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 22, 2017)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> View attachment 454802



wow wow do I like it !!!!nice one  from bicycle larry


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 23, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> wow hes 16 already !!!!!



Lee is 22 now and will graduate from college next week.  But he still has his Donald Duck bike!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 23, 2017)

I remember that I was there to ,nice !!!  from bicycle larry


----------

